# Vos avis sur Macway.com



## mordicus (12 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour, 

 Je m'apprête à commander du matériel sur le site Macway. J'aurais aimé avoir auparavant des avis sur le site... Sondage, donc : que pensez-vous de Macway ? Ils sont sérieux ?

 Pour l'instant j'ai trouvé des avis assez positifs sur le site leguide.com, mais également un avis assez inquiétant sur l'état du matériel livré (deux écrans mac mal emballés et fortement endommagés à l'arrivée...:affraid:. Voilà, j'attends donc vos avis.


----------



## JPTK (12 Décembre 2004)

Aucunes des propositions ne me satisfait 
Pour moi, c'est un très bon vendeur VPC, mais rien n'est parfait, en tout cas, de par mon expérience limitée, c'est nickel, R.A.S.



> (deux écrans mac mal emballés et fortement endommagés à l'arrivée..



Ca arrive partout, même chez les meilleurs, le seul point intéressant serait de savoir si le problème a été résolu ou pas.

En tout cas, je conseil MACMAY régulièrement


----------



## lel (12 Décembre 2004)

je n'ai jamais commande chez eux, mais ils ont plutot une tres bonne reputation !

A+
Max


----------



## imaout (12 Décembre 2004)

mordicus a dit:
			
		

> que pensez-vous de Macway ? Ils sont sérieux ?


Plusieurs commandes et jamais le moindre problème.   
J'y ai meme trouvé un service technique sympa et efficace.


----------



## NightWalker (13 Décembre 2004)

Pas de problème, j'ai commandé chez eux les écouteurs etymotic et ils ont été livrés 48h plus tard...


----------



## Krstv (13 Décembre 2004)

J'y ai commandé un disque dur externe fire wire. J'ai été livré dans les temps, et le matos était ok. 

Quant au SAV, il est nickel.


----------



## Apca (13 Décembre 2004)

Moi j'ai voulu commandé chez eu, j'ai alors inscrit le numéro de visa lors de la commande. Puis plus tard j'ai recu un mail comme quoi je devais leur envoyer par fax ou par mail une photocopie de la visa+carte d'identité,... car c'était m'a première commande.

J'ai annulé...


----------



## JPTK (13 Décembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai voulu commandé chez eu, j'ai alors inscrit le numéro de visa lors de la commande. Puis plus tard j'ai recu un mail comme quoi je devais leur envoyer par fax ou par mail une photocopie de la visa+carte d'identité,... car c'était m'a première commande.
> 
> J'ai annulé...



Yep, comme pour les sites US depuis la France.


----------



## Erinwen (13 Décembre 2004)

Et comme sur la plupart des sites français sérieux


----------



## Vladrow (13 Décembre 2004)

Service commercial compétent, après les conseils, le vendeur au téléphone recommande de passer par le site pour bénéficier des promotions. 
   Commande passée jeudi dernier au matin, barrettes RAM reçues en 24 heures le vendredi.  
 Le sérieux ne s'invente pas, mais ça reste de la VPC. Et il y aura toujours le problème du transporteur (j'avais une enveloppe avec remise contre signature, je l'ai trouvé dans ma boite, comme ça... :mouais:  ).
   NB, il ne m'ont pas demandé ma carte d'identité (montant faible ?)
   EN fait ça va dépendre de l'endroit où tu habites et du matériel que tu commandes.


----------



## nathan1901 (13 Décembre 2004)

J'ai eu un problème avec eux sur une Epson Stylus 3000. Je la reçois dans un état plus que bizarre (pas de bandes bleues Epson de sécurité et une impression de test à l'intérieur). Bref, elle avait déjà été utilisé. Deux jours après elle me claquait dans les pattes. 

Macway s'est dégagé pour laisser la place au SAV EPSON (après une mise en demeure enjoignant Macway à faire quelque chose. D'ailleurs, le responsable daignait prendre mes appels jusqu'à réception de cette dernière), alors que normalement sous les 7 jours, ils se devaient de reprendre la machine.

Je l'ai tout de même gardé en pensant qu'une réparation allait être suffisante, Epson est intervenu 12 fois sur la machine en 3 ans, un vrai calvaire. Mais Epson m'a fait un geste commercial sur la 4000 dès sa sortie ! Alors que Macway n'entendais rien faire...

Voilà mon histoire, je dois être l'exception qui confirme la règle, enfin je l'espère pour eux...


----------



## mordicus (13 Décembre 2004)

Merci à vous tous pour vos avis !  

 Les problèmes des conditions de livraison semble être le talon d'Achille de Macway... Mais ils ont, comme qqun l'a dit, une boutique à Paris (pas loin de l'Opéra). Je crois que le mieux est donc de se rendre sur place.

  Sinon, existe-t-il une autre boutique en ligne pour Mac avec autant de choix que Macway ? J'ai l'impression que non...


----------



## jin.roh (13 Décembre 2004)

mordicus a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je m'apprête à commander du matériel sur le site Macway. J'aurais aimé avoir auparavant des avis sur le site... Sondage, donc : que pensez-vous de Macway ? Ils sont sérieux ?
> 
> Pour l'instant j'ai trouvé des avis assez positifs sur le site leguide.com, mais également un avis assez inquiétant sur l'état du matériel livré (deux écrans mac mal emballés et fortement endommagés à l'arrivée...:affraid:. Voilà, j'attends donc vos avis.


je les trouve chers 
j'ai u une premiere malheureuse experience, j'ai commandé un boitier aluice 800 et on m' a envoyé un autre...j'ai du donc renvoyer à mes frais...et ils ont pu ensuite m'envoyer le bon boitier... mes frais de ports n'ont pas été remboursé, car j'ai un bon d'achat...et je sais pas si je vais recommander...


----------



## MrStone (13 Décembre 2004)

Perso je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec eux depuis plusieurs années et plusieurs commandes de périphériques (il y a longtemps un graveur FW, plus récemment un DD externe alu). Mais j'ai déjà eu autour de moi des peronnes qui avaient eu quelques accrochages, notamment sur des configs entières, qui n'étaient pas 'toutes neuves' et avaient visiblement déjà été utilisées avant la livraison 

Donc ça a l'air relativement inégal en fonction de ce que tu commandes : si c'est du matériel "maison", assemblé chez eux, a priori aucun risque. Pour le reste, méfiance... 

Et dans tous les cas, n'oublie pas la règle d'or de la VPC : tu disposes (en France tout du moins) de 7 jours pour te rétracter !


----------



## mac-aïoli (13 Décembre 2004)

Je n'ai eu aucun problème avec eux contrairement à d'autre sites VPC. Commande de Ram et d'un boitier externe firewire pour recycler mon ancien DD. Livraison rapide et tout était en bon état.


----------



## Dark Templar (13 Décembre 2004)

Juste pour dire que je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes chez eux et que c'est les seuls à m'avoir livré le lendemain de la commande (pas comme Cdiscount ou matériel.net ou tu poireautes 4-5 jours en colissimo) 
Par contre au niveau de prix il ne sont pas au top (enfin c'est sur que si tu veux un AluICE tu peux le prendre que chez eux  )


----------



## wildchild76 (13 Décembre 2004)

bonsoir 
eh bien moi j ai eu une premiere commande bien pourrie chez eux...
J explique :
Debut de semaine je commande un DD Toshiba 60 G pour mon piti i book cheri (eh oui c'est mon premier mac quand meme..)
Je prend l 'option chronopost 24h avant midi
Paiement par CB
Je rempli les fiches d'inscription avec une adresse de livraison differente de l adresse de facturation
Je les ai au telephone juste avant en leur disant bien de me l envoyer a l adresse de livraison
Résultat : pour qui pourquoi ils ne le savent meme pas eu meme le dd est parti a l adresse de facturation alors que je ne suis pas la 
Je les rappelle pour leur dire que je ne pourrai pas recuperer le colis avec leur connerie parce que j ai des horaires differents de ceux de la poste... Reponse :" envoyez nous un fax on vous remboursera les frais de port"
Entre parenthese il a ete livré 3 jours apres la commande..
je les rappelle et cette fois on me dit qu on me fera peut etre un avoir sur une prochaine commande....HAHAHAHAAHAA je risque pas de repasser commande chez eux et ils m ont niqué 13 euros de port...
Bon a part ca le dd est nickel ca marche du feu de dieu (pour un G3..lol)


----------



## twenty (14 Décembre 2004)

Aucun problème chez eux après plusieurs commandes. 
+ prix
+ rapidité
+ qualité
+ débit à l'expédition (la plupart du temps après livraison pour ma part)

Même une jolie surprise : fin d'après-midi je commande un article en livraison normale (La Poste). le lendemain 8h, Chronopost sonne à la porte.
oui oui, Chronopost alors q j'avais pas demandé chronopost. Génial macway !


----------



## chupastar (14 Décembre 2004)

J'ai fait ma première commande samedi chez MacWay d'un graveur de DVD externe, débit des sous le jour même, chez chronopost lundi, chez moi mardi donc ce matin chez moi, le tout en très bon état.
Donc je dis: parfait!


----------



## Onra (15 Décembre 2004)

Un ami a eu une expérience similaire à ce qui a déjà été dit un peu plus haut. Il a reçu du matériel déjà utilisé. Il avait commandé un disque externe ICE, et il y avait déjà des données dessus quand il l'a reçu :mouais:

 Le disque marche très bien depuis et ça doit faire au moins un an. Il n'a pas eu le courage de le renvoyer d'autant plus qu'ils ne remboursait pas les frais de port. Finalement il en est très content mais c'est désagréable d'acheter pour le prix du neuf un disque d'occasion...


----------



## Machistador (15 Décembre 2004)

Achat d'une macmice BT, livrée en 24H, elle m'a pas plu, je l'ai renvoyé, remboursé en 8 jours : Perfect, je recommanderai chez eux.

Sur certaines memoires ils sont excellent au niveau tarif.

Sinon, avant j'etais un habitué de ldlc et materiel.net, je dois dire que commander chez maxway c autre chose au niveau du service, reponses rapides aux mails, delais respectés pour le matos en stock 

A+
Michael


----------



## geoffrey (15 Décembre 2004)

Perso je prefere largement l'apple store ou un apple center a mac way qui vend du mac comme on vend des pc (seulement la ils s'appelent PC Way...)


----------



## mordicus (21 Décembre 2004)

Bon, et bien je viens finalement d'effectuer ma commande. C'est plutôt bon. Livraison très rapide, en effet (48h si l'on compte enlève le weekend), livré simplement avec La Poste (et non chronopost). Le matériel a l'air OK. Par contre, l'emballage était assez étonnant: deux boites (dont l'une contenant un disque dur) glissées dans une grande enveloppe à bulles... sans autres protections .  Ca surprend un peu, surtout quand on connaît les méthodes expéditives de la poste...

   Mais bon, ça c'est bien passé. Merci encore pour vos avis.


----------



## baptistecanazzi (26 Décembre 2004)

Client depuis toujours chez eux et je n'ai RIEN à signaler. Toujours parfait. Toujours livré. Toujours en bon état. Maintenant, comme tout le monde, Cela ne peut être parfait donc il existe une infime probabilité de problème. Mais si l'on commence à regarder cette infime parti, on ne comande plus rien....


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Décembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai voulu commandé chez eu, j'ai alors inscrit le numéro de visa lors de la commande. Puis plus tard j'ai recu un mail comme quoi je devais leur envoyer par fax ou par mail une photocopie de la visa+carte d'identité,... car c'était m'a première commande.
> 
> J'ai annulé...



Vraiment? Je voulais commandé aujourd'hui un AluIce   Il va vraiment valoir que je fasse ca?  :hein:


----------



## NightWalker (26 Décembre 2004)

Ah non pas moi... j'ai commandé des écouteurs étymotics pour mon iPod chez eux et je n'étais pas obligé d'envoyer un fax de ma carte...


----------



## kitetrip (26 Décembre 2004)

L'été dernier, j'avais commandé un AluIce et une barette de 512Mo... aucun problème, le tout est arrivé au bout d'une petite semaine.

 Rien à dire


----------



## Apca (26 Décembre 2004)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment? Je voulais commandé aujourd'hui un AluIce   Il va vraiment valoir que je fasse ca?  :hein:



Peut-être c'est parce que je vi en Belgique ?   Pourtant j'ai déjà commander sur un site français et on ne m'avait pas demander de leur envoyer les copie...  :mouais:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (26 Décembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être c'est parce que je vi en Belgique ?   Pourtant j'ai déjà commander sur un site français et on ne m'avait pas demander de leur envoyer les copie...  :mouais:



J'ai commander il y a hm 2-3 heures et j'ai eu le mail de confirmation mais quenéni concernant une photocopie de cb   

Chez MacWay on se méfie des bleges sa doit etre ca     :rateau:


----------



## llecorre (31 Décembre 2007)

Je viens de recevoir mon disque dur externe acheté chez MacWay et celui-ci fait un méchant bruit et n'est pas reconnu. Bien entendu, le SAV est injoignable, aussi bien par téléphone que sur leur site.

En juillet 2007, j'avais passé commande chez MacWay de hauts-parleurs pour iPod qui ont rendus l'âme après quelques semaines d'utilisation.

Les produits de la marque MacWay ne sont absolument pas fiables : à déconseiller (la marque, voire même le site)


----------



## David_b (31 Décembre 2007)

llecorre a dit:


> le SAV est injoignable, aussi bien par téléphone que sur leur site.


Aujourd'hui ? ca t'étonne vraiment ?

Chaque fois que j'ai appelé MacWay (dont une seule fois pour le SAV), j'ai été bien accueilli par des gens compétent. Ils n'ont pas hésité à se bouger pour répondre à mes questions.

Je sais que les expérience malheureuses arrivent, mais tout ce que j'ai commandé c'est parfaitement passé. Le seul retour en SAV (disque cramé) a été simple et rapide.


> Les produits de la marque MacWay ne sont absolument pas fiables : à déconseiller (la marque, voire même le site)


En lisant une critique aussi... nuancée, j'ai envie de te demander : pourquoi t'as commandé si "même le site" te semble douteux ? Tu ne te fies pas à ton propre jugement ?

Sinon, MacWay ne fabrique pas les disques, il les vends. Les pannes du disque ne leur sont pas imputables. Ne pas bosser à 100% le 31 décembre, oui... mais bon... 
Du coup j'ai honte : j'ai pas bossé, moi non plus 

Bonne soirée à ceux qui... passeront en bonne soirée *hips*


----------



## jerG (1 Janvier 2008)

Presque 10 commandes passées et autant de satisfaction. Un problème rencontré sur un produit (un dd externe), retour du problème et résolution du problème rapide, pour moi la référence en VPC mac.


----------



## bob44 (21 Septembre 2009)

Le SAV est minable chez eux et en plus ils ne repondent jamais au mail et par telephone il faut attendre longtemps tres longtemps. J'etais client chez depuis plus de 10 ans j'ai ma premiere experience de leur services apres vente et depuis 3 semaines j'attends toujours qu'ils me retournent un produit qui marche.
Bob


----------



## apneeman (21 Septembre 2009)

Idem! 
DDE ne fonctionnait pas, je l'ai renvoyé dès le lendemain et j'ai demandé à être remboursé (droit de rétractation valable), j'attends tjs depuis 3 sem! On m'a dit que ça serait traité prochainement mais je pars à l'étranger dans 6 jours...donc ça serait bien si ça pouvait accélérer...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2009)

chez macway, tout est parfait jusqu'à l'achat

c'est apres l'achat que ca se complique, SAV difficilement joignable, peu agreable

et quand on demande un retour pour remboursement c'est carrement la galere

on m'a refuse un retour au magasin de paris alors que j'ai fait un enlevement produit la bas, en me pretextant qu'il fallait le renvoyer a strasbourg en colissimo recommandé ()

puis j'ai poirote 1 mois et demi pour me faire rembourser

je n'acheterai plus chez eux a moins qu'ils aient un produit introuvable ailleurs et que j'en ai un besoin urgent

dommage que le service client soit aussi mauvais car le site propose qd meme un vaste choix de produits...


----------



## apneeman (28 Septembre 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> chez macway, tout est parfait jusqu'à l'achat
> 
> c'est apres l'achat que ca se complique, SAV difficilement joignable, peu agreable
> 
> ...



A nouveau, je ne peux faire que confirmer! En plus de cela, pas de réponse à mon dernier mail.

Je souhaite etre remboursé, je suis à l'étranger pour 6 mois donc c'est pas évident même si je leur ai donné l'adresse mail de ma mère pour qu'ils puissent s'arranger avec elle à propos de la procédure de remboursement. Depuis pas de nouvelles. 

Une chose est sure: je vais pas me laisser faire mais c'est scandaleux de renvoyer un produit le lendemain de sa réception, d'avoir payé depuis plus d'un mois et d'être privé du produit et de l'argent!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2009)

apneeman a dit:


> A nouveau, je ne peux faire que confirmer! En plus de cela, pas de réponse à mon dernier mail.
> 
> Je souhaite etre remboursé, je suis à l'étranger pour 6 mois donc c'est pas évident même si je leur ai donné l'adresse mail de ma mère pour qu'ils puissent s'arranger avec elle à propos de la procédure de remboursement. Depuis pas de nouvelles.
> 
> Une chose est sure: je vais pas me laisser faire mais c'est scandaleux de renvoyer un produit le lendemain de sa réception, d'avoir payé depuis plus d'un mois et d'être privé du produit et de l'argent!




j'ai du relancer un nombre incalculable de fois pour me faire confirmer qu'ils avaient recu le produit et qu'ils voulaient bien lancer la procedure de remboursement...

puis j'ai attendu environ 1 mois et demi pour etre remboursé, tjrs en relançant...


----------



## ccciolll (25 Novembre 2009)

Pour ma part.

J'avais quelques petites choses à commander et j'ai voulu être prudent, donc plutôt que de chercher le moins cher du net, qui m'aurait filé du matosse PC pas compatible ou un SAV pourri ou je ne sais quoi, je me suis dit je vais aller chez un marchand mac ayant pignon sur rue. Je paierai un peu plus cher mais je serai bien servi : j'ai pris MacWay.

Pour l'instant, je ne sais pas si c'était vraiment un bon choix.

J'ai reçu ma commande dans le délai prévu et correctement emballée. J'avais choisi Chronopost pour éviter qu'ils ne me laissent un avis de passage ou pire qu'ils laissent le colis dans la boîte aux lettres. Bon, Chronopost à rappelé pour proposer une deuxième livraison le lendemain. Finalement, au vu des délais et de la taille du colis, j'aurais pu passer par la poste, ça m'aurait fait économiser 10 euros. Mais vu la facture totale (plus de 200 euros) je voulais pas prendre de risque.

Donc jusque là tout va bien. Je teste le matériel un peu à la fois. et l'un des deux DD externe que j'ai acheté se révèle ne pas fonctionner. Ça peut arriver, c'est juste pas de bol. Mais c'est là que commencent les problèmes.

Samedi 21, donc, j'envoie un mail en retour au service client pour demander la marche à suivre pour le renvoi du matériel. Je me doute bien qu'ils travaillent pas le WE, mais lundi j'attendais une réponse.
Rien.
Je renvoie donc une demande identique via le formulaire en ligne lundi 23/11 au soir.
Nous sommes mercredi 25 au soir. Non seulement je n'ai pas la moindre réponse du SAV, mais même pas un mail de confirmation que ma demande va être traitée. La CAF et la Sécu sont largement plus compétents pour répondre à mes mails (et pan dans le nez du privé !) et en plus quand ils répondent par mail ils rappellent par téléphone pour s'assurer qu'on a bien reçu la réponse. Chez MacWay, pour l'instant, c'est le silence. j'ai renvoyé une demande sur les différents mails macway que j'ai pu trouver en espérant qu'ils se réveillent.

Savez-vous s'il existe un médiateur indépendant (service public) à contacter pour régler ce genre de litige ? Car je crains qu'ils ne veuillent pas entendre les demandes d'un simple consommateur dans son coin. Et déranger les bénévoles de l'UFC pour un problème d'achat en ligne, ce serait pas très gentil de ma part.


----------



## NightWalker (25 Novembre 2009)

DGCCRF

Tu as essayé de les appeler ? plutôt que par mail


----------



## ccciolll (25 Novembre 2009)

Les appeler c'est pas un vrai numéro, c'est un 0892.

EDIT : la nav du site de la dgccrf est fort bien faite.

il y a des choses intéressantes notamment ici

Et en cherchant plus loin sur le site de macway, j'ai trouvé des vrais numéros de tél ici. Je tâcherai d'appeler demain.

Je vois qu'ils ne sont malheureusement pas adhérents à la FEVAD. par contre ils mettent le sticker FIA NET sur leur page d'accueil, je vais vois si on peut contacter ces derniers pour qu'ils demandent à leurs adhérents de ne pas ternir l'image du FIANET&#8230;

RE-EDIT : bon, je me suis créé un compte FIA-NET. Si ça n'avance pas d'ici jeudi soir, je déclarerai un litige sur FIA-NET pour commencer&#8230;


----------



## Sly54 (25 Novembre 2009)

En 2007 (je sais, ca date un peu ) j'avais retourné un disque dur à Macway. j'ai tout fait par mail, reçu la procédure d'échange, et 4 jours après j'avais un avoir (non remboursable, valable 1 an). J'ai juste dû payer le frais de retour du HD (normal, c'est moi qui m'étais trompé de disque !).
Les expériences des uns et des autres diffèrent ou alors la qualité du SAV a baissé


----------



## ccciolll (25 Novembre 2009)

Déjà, ils donnent un numéro de fixe sur le site pour joindre le SAV (MÊME SI IL FAUT CHERCHER UN PEU POUR PAS SE COLTINER LE 0892). Ça me paraît un bon début.
J'espère trouver le temps de les contacter demain pour voir ça.
Ils ont peut-être la grippe  et ont deux ou trois jours de retard pour traîter les demandes de SAV.


----------



## ccciolll (26 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de recevoir un message de MacWay, s'excusant du retard et m'envoyant la procédure et les éléments pour le renvoi du matériel. Bon, maintenant ça devrait aller mieux, le contact est établi.
En espérant que ça ne traîne pas trop pour l'échange (à priori, pour ce genre de matosse, ils réparent pas, ils rebalancent au SAV constructeur et envoie un article identique au client, enfin Auchan fait comme ça et Auchan n'est pas réputé comme un as du SAV informatique).
J'espère aussi (je le mettrai peut-être dans mon courrier) qu'ils auront le temps de tester le DD avant de l'envoyer pour éviter que je retombe sur un défectueux, ça ferait désdordre.


----------



## Bodhi (2 Janvier 2010)

Colis mal emballé, boites pleines de poussières, un hub firewire qui n'a jamais fonctionné...

Bref pour une 1ere commande chez eux c'est plutôt folklorique et comme je n'ai pas de temps à perdre avec des baltringues et bien ils ne me reverront plus jamais.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (2 Janvier 2010)

- premier achat chez Macway avant les fetes pour profiter du "chronopost" au tarif du collissimo.
- une semaine et plusieurs coups de fils pour recevoir le colis (le SAV de chrono me parut plutot incompetent).
- le tout (des barettes memoires et quelques accesoires) est arrivé brinquebalant dans une pochette format A3, rien de protegé.
J'ai peur de l'etat des barettes mais bon jusqu'a maintenant ca marche.

j'y reflechirais a 2 fois avant de racheter chez eux...


----------



## flofava (2 Janvier 2010)

il y a 10 jours j'ai acheté un disque dur externe de1.5To , reçu sans probleme par chronopost bien emballé!
Bonne année 2010 à tous et meme aux autres


----------



## NightWalker (3 Janvier 2010)

Pas de soucis pour moi non plus. Un dock + un dd 1To acheté il y a 2 mois environ.


----------



## Bodhi (3 Janvier 2010)

Quand votre matos tombera en panne vous reviendrez ici nous parler de leur sav aussi aimable qu'une porte de prison avec l'incompétence qui va avec...

Dans quel film il faut appeler le sav et se farcir les frais de communication qui s'ajouteront au frais de port de retour ? Ils ne sont pas capables de traiter les problèmes par email ? C'est quand même pas à nous de leur expliquer comment bosser dans les règles de l'art surtout quand on se prétend vpciste...

Un formulaire de retour sav ça vous cause ? Nan ? Des vendeurs de matos informatique qui ne savent pas se servir de l'informatique ? Ce mag est très mal structuré, pour ma part ça se ressent après un seul achat chez eux qui sera aussi le dernier.


----------



## JulesP (3 Janvier 2010)

Un SAV sans fraies de communications à ta charge c'est plus un SAV.
Mais en espérant ne pas te dire de bétise : la loi les obligent à avoir un numéro au prix d'un appel local mais les boites le camoufle en tout petit en bas de la 72 * en taille de police 1 mais normalement il y a un numéro gratuit.


----------



## marc92 (3 Janvier 2010)

le n° de sav est directement dans la rubrique contact et n'est pas écrit en petit

http://www.macway.com/fr/faq.php?display_form=1&group_id=60&sub_group=92


----------



## JulesP (3 Janvier 2010)

Bah alors ya pas de problème ( certains sites cachent vraiment très bien ces numéros par contre le numéro surtaxé est écrit en TRES gros ) de frais de communications.


----------



## ccciolll (4 Janvier 2010)

Pour ma part, après avoir insisté, j'ai eu de leur nouvelles, puis reçu le bon de renvoi. matériel renvoyé, réparé, revenu chez moi, et qui maintenant fonctionne.
Un peu lent à réagir par mail au SAV, mais au final le résultat m'a convenu. Bon, certes, je n'étais pas pressé.


----------



## esales (4 Janvier 2010)

Il est vrai que le Service Client de Macway est nul. Il sont d'une lenteur catastrophique.
Je pense que le service client n'est qu'accessoire chez eux. Ils mettent le paquet sur la vente mais pas grand chose sur le SAV. Dommage....

Après plusieurs problèmes avec le service client, je ne me sers chez eux qu'en dernier recours.


----------



## Pouasson (4 Janvier 2010)

Jamais eu de problèmes, pour des DD, et/ou des câbles spécifiques...

Je viens de recevoir encore un DD ce matin, 3 jours, en comptant les fêtes... la vente est donc bien honorée, et dans les temps. Après, je n'ai pas encore eu le privilège de faire appel à leur SAV. :s


----------



## clochelune (4 Janvier 2010)

apneeman a dit:


> A nouveau, je ne peux faire que confirmer! En plus de cela, pas de réponse à mon dernier mail.
> 
> Je souhaite etre remboursé, je suis à l'étranger pour 6 mois donc c'est pas évident même si je leur ai donné l'adresse mail de ma mère pour qu'ils puissent s'arranger avec elle à propos de la procédure de remboursement. Depuis pas de nouvelles.
> 
> Une chose est sure: je vais pas me laisser faire mais c'est scandaleux de renvoyer un produit le lendemain de sa réception, d'avoir payé depuis plus d'un mois et d'être privé du produit et de l'argent!



plus personne ne répond par mail... il faut téléphoner (et casquer)
j'ai juste commandé de la ram chez eux, aucun souci

mais en général je préfère acheter en boutique même si c'est un peu plus  cher (ou via amazon, là aucun souci et pour les renvois pareil! une fois j'ai refusé un colis, la poste l'a retourné sans supplément puisqu'il n'était pas ouvert) et amazon rembourse rapidement...

je commande de petites choses par internet mais pour le matériel plus onéreux je préfère passer par la Fnac (accessible car je suis en fauteuil roulant) ou commander sur Apple Store (très bien leur SAV, c'est assez long, tout un méandre pour avoir la bonne personne mais il suffit de ne pas lâcher, j'ai pu renvoyer le produit (Eye TV qui n'a jamais voulu fonctionner) sans souci, sans frais de port, ils ont été le chercher eux-mêmes) bravo à l'Apple Store

MacWay je dirai oui mais pour du petit matériel...


----------



## acheteur1 (6 Juin 2010)

Ce site est a éviter comme la peste ! Le produit ne fonctionnait pas comme le disait la fiche descriptive de l'appareil, ils font de la publicitée mensongère ! Ils ne veulent pas te rembourser après, que te faire un avoir ! 
J'ai attendu plus de 6 mois pour me faire rembourser grâce à un avocat.


----------



## Loupol31 (6 Juin 2010)

Moi j'ai commandé début mai un disque dur externe storeva aluice de 1To qui ne marche que 10 minutes a peu près ... Ensuite il s'ejecte tout seul que de soit en fw800 ou en USB ! Résultat sav par mail mais je ne peux pas leur renvoyer car absent de chez moi. Quelq'un a déjà eu ce problème avec disque dur ?


----------



## pomme85 (6 Juin 2010)

J'ai déjà commandé 2 disques durs internes et un externe (AluIce) et aucun problème lors de la commande et avec le produit... Livraison rapide, produit bien emballé etc... En plus, j'ai eu la chance de gagner un bon d'achat de 100 euros en postant un avis sur un produit


----------



## chafpa (6 Juin 2010)

Depuis mon switch (6 mois), j'ai fais 3 commandes (Ram, HDD, Boitier) à des prix "promo" et sans aucun souci


----------



## acheteur1 (8 Juin 2010)

pomme85 a dit:


> J'ai déjà commandé 2 disques durs internes et un externe (AluIce) et aucun problème lors de la commande et avec le produit... Livraison rapide, produit bien emballé etc... En plus, j'ai eu la chance de gagner un bon d'achat de 100 euros en postant un avis sur un produit


 
......et alors?! c'est pas parceque toi t'as pas eu de problème que c'est pas des arnaqueurs ! un bon d'achat de 100  qui provient de tous ces gens arnaqué (si t'es pas un dirigeant macway)! 1 satisfait pour 10 volés, t'arrives à comprendre ça toi? :hein:


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juin 2010)

acheteur1 a dit:


> 1 satisfait pour 10 volés, t'arrives à comprendre ça toi?


Sauf qu'ici je n'ai pas l'impression que ça soit ce ratio


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Juin 2010)

n'empeche qu'il y a pas mal de mauvais retour et souvent sur les memes criteres (mauvais emballage, peu de suivi et d'assistance,...)

meme 1 non satisfait sur 10 clients, ce serait beaucoup a mon avis.

Je parle pas du matos qui lui peut avoir des problemes hors responsabilité de Macway, je parle de ce que Macway fourni vraiment a savoir de la distibution, et suivi de livraison.


----------



## stefade (8 Juin 2010)

Hello tout le monde ,

Pour ma part , un Nas Synology , un disque externe ,des cartes mémoire ....


que dire ??? Très sérieux , délai nickel et emballages aussi donc que du bon !!!


----------



## SPIDEY (8 Juin 2010)

2 Achats chez macway un en magasin en par correspondance boutique très sérieuse envoi protegé rien à redire


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juin 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> n'empeche qu'il y a pas mal de mauvais retour et


combien ? 

en résumé, sauf à bosser chez eux, on n'en sait rien. Du tout !

Et le forum fait caisse de résonnance pour les raleurs, parce que si tout ceux qui ont fait des achats multiples chez MW et qui sont satisfaits devaient poster ici, mama mia


----------



## Kanaaky (8 Juin 2010)

Premier achat en cours sur Macway, je vous ferait part de mon avis dans quelques jours (vendredi logiquement)..


----------



## Mac*Gyver (8 Juin 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> combien ?
> 
> en résumé, sauf à bosser chez eux, on n'en sait rien. Du tout !
> 
> Et le forum fait caisse de résonnance pour les raleurs, parce que si tout ceux qui ont fait des achats multiples chez MW et qui sont satisfaits devaient poster ici, mama mia



J'etais sur le point de dire la meme chose que toi (effet loupe du forum, les gens viennent raler, bla bla) sauf qu'apres aovir reflechi, je me suis dit:

c'est un forum mac, certain cherchent de solutions a leur probleme MAC et les habitués seulement (ex: comme toi ou moi qui n'avons pas de probleme actuellement) on voit un petit sondage neutre " votre avis sur Macway" et on y reponds en passant sans venir parce qu'on a un probleme.

Perso, j'avais entendu parlé des faits d'emballages de Macway sans y preter attention mais en recevant mes barettes memoires brinquebalants dans un grand sac plastique avec le jeu de tournevis torx que j'avais pris aussi, ca m'a passé l'envie de repasser chez eux.

Et vu que ca arrive regulierement, je vois pas ca comme un manque de chance mais plutot une pratique reguliere de leur part (recevoir du matos defaillant, ok c'est pas de chance et c'est statistique, mais le recevoir dans ces conditions, c'est clairement qu'ils ont un probleme)


----------



## Madalvée (9 Juin 2010)

Il y a clairement des problèmes d'emballage ( un boitier range cd emballé dans un simple sac poubelle, remboursé en deux mois) mais RAS pour l'electronique et les logiciels, je continue à commander chez eux les produits dont je sais que les fabricants ont prévu le transport.


----------



## gibet_b (9 Juin 2010)

Fichtre, Macway aurait baissé en qualité ces dernières années ??!! La rançon de la gloire peut-être. Fut un temps, on ne faisait pas mieux... Emballages nickels, livraison très rapide et SAV très sérieux.

J'ai commandé un adaptateur displayport dvi hier et c'est vrai qu'ils ont été un peu moins réactif qu'avant. Je verrai à la réception ce qu'il en est du reste.


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juin 2010)

Jamais eu de pb avec eux concernant les emballages; dernière commande passée en janvier ou février 2010.
Est-il possible qu'ils aient 2 lieux d'expédition différents ?..


----------



## ckyja (9 Juin 2010)

Je suis très étonné des avis défavorables concernant MacWay. 2 disque durs externes, 1 disque interne, barrettes mémoire et divers câbles, jamais le moindre problème. Produits, livraison, emballage tout nickel.


----------



## gibet_b (10 Juin 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Jamais eu de pb avec eux concernant les emballages; dernière commande passée en janvier ou février 2010.
> Est-il possible qu'ils aient 2 lieux d'expédition différents ?..



C'est ce que je me demande aussi... Devant leur succès, peut-être ont-ils ouvert un deuxième site dont les responsables sont un peu moins carrés ?


----------



## Kanaaky (10 Juin 2010)

gibet_b a dit:


> C'est ce que je me demande aussi... Devant leur succès, peut-être ont-ils ouvert un deuxième site dont les responsables sont un peu moins carrés ?



Peut être que c'est aussi du au fait qu'il y ai plus de commandes, et donc que les risques de défaut de livraison sont donc plus important. Pour juger de la qualité du site, il faudrait faire le pourcentage de "livraisons défectueuses" et voir son évolution au fil du temps.


----------



## AnnC21 (10 Juin 2010)

Ben pour faire remonter les bonnes stats, 2 barettes de RAM commandées lundi, reçues aujourd'hui (enfin 1er passage du facteur hier donc 48h), bien emballées (dans un carton avec de la mousse, le tout dans une pochette en plastique mais ça m'en fiche), et qui fonctionnent...


----------



## chafpa (10 Juin 2010)

Switcheur de Noël 2009, 3 petites commandes passées chez Macway (Ram, boitier de HDD et un soft) et aucun soucis de quelque ordre que ce soit


----------



## pomme85 (10 Juin 2010)

acheteur1 a dit:


> ......et alors?! c'est pas parceque toi t'as pas eu de problème que c'est pas des arnaqueurs ! un bon d'achat de 100  qui provient de tous ces gens arnaqué (si t'es pas un dirigeant macway)! 1 satisfait pour 10 volés, t'arrives à comprendre ça toi? :hein:



Remballe ta mauvaise humeur, je parlais juste de mon expérience et comme quoi j'étais satisfaite, j'en ai pas conclu pour autant que MacWay était parfait :mouais:


----------



## Arlequin (10 Juin 2010)

allez, encore une couche

plusieurs années de fidélité chez eux

ram, dd externe et dd interne 3,5 et 2,5 à la pelle, dd multimédia, lecteurs de cartes mémoires, composants divers

Livraison j+2 (maxi j+4) france>belgique

jamais eu de soucis


----------



## acheteur1 (13 Juin 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Sauf qu'ici je n'ai pas l'impression que ça soit ce ratio


 

Tu travailles surement pour ce site d'arnaque, tu dois connaitre la proportion exacte, c'est quoi alors, 1 satisfait pour 20 arnaqués ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h51 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> En 2007 (je sais, ca date un peu ) j'avais retourné un disque dur à Macway. j'ai tout fait par mail, reçu la procédure d'échange, et 4 jours après j'avais un avoir (non remboursable, valable 1 an). J'ai juste dû payer le frais de retour du HD (normal, c'est moi qui m'étais trompé de disque !).
> Les expériences des uns et des autres diffèrent ou alors la qualité du SAV a baissé


 

.....et toi on te fait un avoir et tu trouves ça normal en plus !  Que veux tu tant qu'il y aura des gens comme toi qui en redemande..... :rateau: Bref heureusement le droit te protège en te concède un remboursement, ce que font tous les commercants honnêtes! 
Mac Way à éviter comme la peste et le coléra, parole de sage  !


----------



## Sly54 (13 Juin 2010)

acheteur1 a dit:


> Tu travailles surement pour ce site


Pas à ma connaissance 

Mais bon, rien ne t'oblige à commander chez eux


----------



## brucetp (13 Juin 2010)

acheteur1 a dit:


> blablabla....



Vu comment tu grogne après tout le monde, m'étonne pas que t'ai mis 6 mois à ravoir ton argent!

Ici, c'est pas le vomissoir donc respecte au minimum tes interlocuteurs et à la limite, si c'est pour avoir un tel comportement t'es même pas obligé de nous parler.

A bon entendeur!


----------



## Kanaaky (13 Juin 2010)

Premier achat effectué sur Macway et aucun problème d'emballage ni quoi que ce soit d'autre..


----------



## NightWalker (13 Juin 2010)

Pas de problèmes pour moi non plus... un dock FW800


----------



## CHAUCRIN (18 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

1ère commande en 2005.Dernière en Février 2010 (la 15ème...)Aucun problème.Est devenu mon founisseur préféré.


----------



## Mr Fon (18 Juin 2010)

bonjour,

Idem, plus d'une quinzaine de commandes, aucun soucis, emballage au top rien à dire; je ne peux rien dire sur les délais car je suis ds les DOM donc c'est un peu plus long(environ 1 semaine en moyenne), en revanche je paye tt hors taxes( et c'est un des rares sites qui retire la TVA pour les habitants des DOM), et ça c'est cool car souvent le colis n'est pas taxé à l'arrivé par messieurs les douaniers !!!!  et ce même si le montant dépasse les 60 euros (seuil minimum en dessous duquel il n'y a pas de taxe douanières et octroi de mer).


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Juin 2010)

En bref : quelle est la question, Macway est-il un mauvais fournisseur ?

Ce fil est caractéristique de ce qu'on appelle "l'amplification médiatique" d'une part "et du "moi je " d'autre part.  Ce n'est pas parce que le "moi je" a essuyé un "échec" que son fournisseur est définitivement à mettre à l'index. Le "moi je", qui n'est pas du tout content, laisse parler son humeur, plutôt que sa raison, et tente de déglinguer l'objet de son ressentiment, "le mauvais fournisseur" selon son appréciation, sans poser la bonne question du genre "quelqu'un a-t-il eu un problème avec "un tel"" ?

Mais ce fil a une vertu : le "méchant fournisseur" n'est pas considéré comme tel par la plupart, pour ne pas dire l'immense majorité.

EDIT : est-ce bien nécessaire ? NW


----------



## bokeh (18 Juin 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> EDIT : ... NW



C'est un pseudo à usage unique


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Juin 2010)

bokeh a dit:


> C'est un pseudo à usage unique




Exact : du genre aboyeur dans le désert   
Mais la caravane passe


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juin 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Mais la caravane passe


Aaah tu fais du camping dans les alpages....
 facon mac en wifi coincé sur le bureau du camping car 
 ( bureau à l'instant T car à T + 1 c'est table de salle à manger , ou gueridon du séjour de lusque)

tiens ca m'en rappelle une petite de Coluche
_Jésus crie, et la caravane passe!_


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Juin 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> Aaah tu fais du camping dans les alpages....
> facon mac en wifi coincé sur le bureau du camping car
> ( bureau à l'instant T car à T + 1 c'est table de salle à manger , ou gueridon du séjour de lusque)
> 
> ...



Pas du tout, jeune homme !
Depuis que la saison de ski est achevé, hormis quelques randonnées par quelques jours ensoleillée, je suis cloué à la maison pour cause de mauvais temps. Du coup j'essaye de reprendre la main sur le retard pris dans la retouche photo (j'en suis à 200 sur 750 environ), et la rédaction de chroniques. La caravane est plutôt un souvenir du voyage effectué en Égypte en novembre dernier, et du dicton facile à recaser. Merci pour la variante de Coluche, elle m'avait quitté l'esprit.


----------



## jcfaggia (19 Juin 2010)

Mes reflexions du samedi matin sur  MacWay :

-Site bien fait, réactif et convivial
-Choix des produits  vaste et pertinent
-Dispo importante
-Infos produits très complètes
-SAV et retours garantie, rien à redire
-Communication facile par eMail avec service technique
-Délais d'envoi et reception : rarement plus d'1 semaine
-Emballages : rien à signaler d'inadmissible ( en ce qui me concerne)
-Accueil boutique Rue Lafayette sympa.
-Le site propose d'informer dispo et baisse de prix par eMail : ça fonctionne bien.

J'en suis à plus de trente commandes de divers matériels, j'en suis content et je ne pense pas être privilégié. de nombreux clients sont dans mon cas.
Les prix ne sont pas forcément toujours les plus bas, mais rien n'empêche de comparer ailleurs. C'est l'avantage du Web.

Je n'ai pas d'actions chez macWay (dommage ?), c'est une boite des plus sérieuses, me semble-t-il , mais il faut admettre que certains ratages peuvent arriver, personne n'est parfait. Pour les miracles, voir Lourdes, et encore....
Ce qui est inadmissible, c'est l'imcompétence et la malhonnèteté, là, je ne supporte pas.

Nous avons tous tendance à râler dès que ça coince quelque part, et certains ne supportent plus certains aléas  ( la pluie aux vacances d'été , pas de neige en station à Noel, les avions en retard, etc...). Nous sommes maternés, surprotégés      ( ah, le principe de précaution, la connerie du siècle...) et assistés pour tout, voila le mal de notre époque.

Si on admet que l'erreur est humaine et que tout ne peut pas aller bien tout le temps, on se porte beaucoup mieux.
Là je déborde, mais pas tellement.

Bon, je vais passer une commande.....( je ne dis pas où )
Bon WE


----------



## dadoo113 (19 Juin 2010)

J'apprécie leur moteur de recherche qui permet de signaler la compatibilité avec tel ou tel mac, cela permet d'acheter un matos et être sur qu'il va fonctionner sans se soucier de la connectique (mon disque est-il Sata II, sata 3...etc...?)

J'ai commandé un disque dur qui a été expédié le soir même, livré 48h plus tard chez moi. 

Et question prix, c'est très honnête ! (parfois + cher que Cdiscount ou ce genre de site, mais l'ergonomie, et la rapidité de livraison me font préférer MacWay !)

Bref, du tout bon pour moi!


----------



## Scandale (13 Août 2010)

Salut,
Moi j'en étais super content jusqu'à avoir mon premier souci. Ils me renvoient pour la troisième fois un disque Aluice firewire 800 (de marque macway même) acheté relativement cher et je n'ai jamais pu l'utiliser (déconnexion sans raison, que ça soit un USB ou firewire). Il n'a jamais fonctionné et ils refusent de me faire un avoir (je ne demande même pas un remboursement) après tout le temps perdu, les heures au téléphone injoignables, les échanges d'email, les frais de port retour, la queue à la poste et surtout certains fichiers que j'ai perdu.

À la base j'avais acheté ce truc pour éviter d'acheter une time capsule. Finalement, ne pouvant faire mes sauvegardes critiques, j'ai fini par ma résigner à acheter une time capsule en refurbish.

Donc désolé pour les avis positifs mais je ne les trouve pas très réglo après tous ces soucis. Je vais avoir une fois de plus un soit disant remplacement standard pour au final avoir la même panne. Pour ma part, à l'avenir je passerai mon chemin alors que j'en étais très content pour mes commandes précédentes, celles sans retour.

Au final, je suis super content de ma time capsule mais j'ai un disque dur encore en réparation dont je n'ai plus besoin, dans lequel je n'ai plus confiance et dont je ne sais même pas quoi faire.


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Août 2010)

Scandale a dit:


> Salut,
> Moi j'en étais super content jusqu'à avoir mon premier souci. Ils me renvoient pour la troisième fois un disque Aluice firewire 800 (de marque macway même) acheté relativement cher et je n'ai jamais pu l'utiliser (déconnexion sans raison, que ça soit un USB ou firewire). Il n'a jamais fonctionné et ils refusent de me faire un avoir (je ne demande même pas un remboursement) après tout le temps perdu, les heures au téléphone injoignables, les échanges d'email, les frais de port retour, la queue à la poste et surtout certains fichiers que j'ai perdu.
> 
> À la base j'avais acheté ce truc pour éviter d'acheter une time capsule. Finalement, ne pouvant faire mes sauvegardes critiques, j'ai fini par ma résigner à acheter une time capsule en refurbish.
> ...



Il semble qu'il y ait effectivement quelques problèmes que je qualifierai éthique. Ce message s'ajoute à d'autres reçus par ailleurs


----------



## Sly54 (13 Août 2010)

Scandale a dit:


> Ils me renvoient pour la troisième fois un disque Aluice firewire 800 (de marque macway même) acheté relativement cher et je n'ai jamais pu l'utiliser (déconnexion sans raison, que ça soit un USB ou firewire).


Peut être y a t il un pb sur ta machine, sur la chaine USB et/ou FW ? (ce qui ne dédouane en rien Macway)


----------



## Scandale (13 Août 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Peut être y a t il un pb sur ta machine, sur la chaine USB et/ou FW ? (ce qui ne dédouane en rien Macway)&#8230;



J'ai testé sur plusieurs machines tu penses bien, aussi bien mac que win. J'ai vraiment fait les tests dans tous les sens. C'eût été mon métier de trouver les pannes.  J'ai procédé par éliminations, tous les cas de figures ont été testés. Aucun doute sur la panne matérielle de l'aluice lui même, le disque dur intégré à l'Aluice ayant fonctionné parfaitement directement intégré dans une machine. Ça vient forcément de la carte contrôleur ou de l'alimentation. 

Ce qui m'a le plus déçu, c'est que j'ai eu une première personne qui me dit que le remboursement n'était pas possible mais que j'aurais un avoir après tous ces soucis, et quelques jours plus tard je reçois un message pour me dire que les pièces défectueuses seraient remplacées (pas d'avoir) et que le matériel allait m'être réexpédier. j'ai alors répondu que je n'étais pas d'accord et que ce n'était pas ce qui avait été convenu, et une personne m'a rappelée pour me dire que la personne que j'ai eu la première fois n'était pas décisionnaire. :/


----------



## romaint (14 Août 2010)

Macway voyant que je n'ai toujours pas validé ma commande viennent de m'offrir les frais de port!
Sympathique car je ne l'aurais pas fait sans cette offre!


----------



## romaint (18 Août 2010)

Reçu colis ce matin, bien emballé, protégé, envoi assez rapide:


----------



## Scandale (1 Décembre 2010)

Comme je l'avais prédit plus haut, le matériel RMA que j'ai reçu est une nouvelle fois en panne (pour la quatrième fois donc)  et la bonne nouvelle c'est qu'avec tous ces aller-retours et le fait que j'ai acheté un autre appareil pour pallier à la mer*e que j'ai acheté chez MacWay, je ne l'ai pas utilisé depuis le retour RMA. Cette semaine je me suis dit que je pourrais en avoir besoin pour un truc, je le branche et PAF, même panne. Y-a t-il un Aluice qui fonctionne sur cette terre ?
Ah oui petit bonus, la garantie a expirée il y a une semaine, je l'ai donc dans le... dans l'os.
Merci encore MacWay !


----------



## Inor (1 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour.

J'achète chez Macway depuis plusieurs années, soit en ligne, soit à la boutique de Paris: un graveur externe ( il y a fort longtemps ), 2 disques durs externes, un tourne-disque USB, des mémoires vives.
Je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes.
Les prix sont attractifs, la hotline sympa et efficace.
J'en suis satisfait.   Et, pourtant, je suis difficile !


----------



## SPIDEY (1 Décembre 2010)

100 messages sur Macway la majorité positif excellente pub
ils devraient nous faire une ristourne


----------



## Sly54 (1 Décembre 2010)

romaint a dit:


> Macway voyant que je n'ai toujours pas validé ma commande viennent de m'offrir les frais de port!


Pareil il y a quelques mois 




Scandale a dit:


> Y-a t-il un Aluice qui fonctionne sur cette terre ?


J'en ai trois et je touche du bois, ils fonctionnent. Tu as la chkoumoune


----------



## Scandale (7 Décembre 2010)

Apparement je ne suis pas le seul à avoir la chkoumoune à en croire les avis sur leur propre site. :hein:

Dernier e-mail pour leur demander de me le prendre tout de même en garantie dans la mesure où elle a expirée il y a une petite semaine et que le disque a passé plusieurs semaines en réparation chez eux. Pas de réponse. C'est vrai, que dire quand on est en faute sur toute la ligne, qu'on ne tient pas sa parole, qu'on renvoie pour la troisième fois un disque avec la même panne (donc pas testé) et qu'on veut se débarrasser de la patate chaude. Idéal de faire la sourde oreille.

Bref, pour moi c'est fini avec ces gens.


----------



## rel (9 Mars 2011)

1er achat lundi d'un boitier externe et d'un HD momentus 500go pour mon Macbook.
Commande reçu ce mercredi. Par contre, ils se sont planté de HD, ils m'ont mis un hitachi 750Go 5400t/min.
D'un coté, ca m'embête car je voulais un momentus 7200 pour amélioré les performances et je me retrouve avec un autre disque plus gros et plus lent et surtout sans garantie car pas de facture pour celui-ci. 
De l'autre coté, j'ai reçu un disque à 80 a la place d'un HD à 55.
En plus, j'avais absolument besoin d'un gros disque pour cette fin de semaine.
A votre avis, je fais quoi ?


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Mars 2011)

Le meilleur que je connais. Du choix, des infos techniques fiables, un SAV aimable et efficace, jamais aucun problème pour retourner un produit. S'ils étaient tous comme ça...


----------



## UnAm (10 Mars 2011)

rel a dit:


> 1er achat lundi d'un boitier externe et d'un HD momentus 500go pour mon Macbook.
> Commande reçu ce mercredi. Par contre, ils se sont planté de HD, ils m'ont mis un hitachi 750Go 5400t/min.
> D'un coté, ca m'embête car je voulais un momentus 7200 pour amélioré les performances et je me retrouve avec un autre disque plus gros et plus lent et surtout sans garantie car pas de facture pour celui-ci.
> De l'autre coté, j'ai reçu un disque à 80 a la place d'un HD à 55.
> ...



tu leur dis qu'ils se sont trompés :rateau: :sleep:


----------



## moh_schumi (3 Septembre 2012)

Ce magasin est une honte ! J'ai acheté un support pour MacBook, ils ne l'ont pas livré et ils ne veulent pas me rembourser !!!!

Tout ça parce qu'ils considèrent que c'est à nous de nous débrouiller avec Mondial Relay alors que c'est leur boulot de s'arranger avec eux ! N'achetez surtout pas chez eux sous peine de vous retrouvez dans une galère impossible... Perso je pense dénnoncer ces méthodes auprès des associations de consommateurs pour qu'ils se réveillent un peu !

Et si vous allez en magasin ne soyez pas surpris de l'impolitesse c'est vendeurs c'est normal aussi......


----------



## kiimee (3 Janvier 2013)

Je passe en boutique acheter de la RAM écrite comme disponible sur le site.
Le vendeur, aussi gros que aigri pour le reconnaitre, n'a même pas regardé quelle RAM je demandais (écrite sur un papier) et me dit que celle ci n'est plus disponible, je dis que le stock était pourtant a dispo sur ce magasin via le site, mais non il "venait de la vendre".

Je pose ensuite une question lambda sur un adaptateur audio, "non on a pas ça" pourtant ce n'est pas ce que je viens de voir sur le site... BREF je déconseille.

Tout comme leur politique de remboursement via RIB...


----------



## devilrub (3 Janvier 2013)

Je deconseille aussi fortement...

Petit retour aussi sur une commande sur leur site :
- Stock internet : marqué "en stock", livraison immédiate
- Stock boutique : disponible sous 7 jours
Commande réalisée le 28/12

Lors de ma commande, delais indiqué : 03/01 si chronopost, et 04/01 quelque soit la méthode de livraison (colissimo, boutique...)

Du coup, je prend livraison boutique car moins cher et meme delai.

Ce fut une erreur car :

1/ Livraison en boutique = non respect des "engagements" macway figurant sur leur site, à savoir débit à l'expédition, et non des la commande...
rappel des engagements sur leur site :
"*Débit à l'expédition*
 Le débit de votre paiement (chèque, carte bleue) n'est effectué qu'à  l'expédition de votre commande *et en aucun cas dès sa validation*.  "

2/ Livraison en boutique = pas de remboursement possible via recredit carte bancaire, uniquement via RIB, car la conseillere client me dit que justement, ils ont débité d'abord car livraison boutique, et donc ils ne remboursent que via RIB...

3/ Livraison en boutique = non respect des délais...
Visiblement, ca doit etre un autre stock, car la, au 03/01 ma commande est toujours en traitement, et le service client me dit qu'il faut attendre la livraison normale des stock de la boutique, alors que si j'avais demandé une livraison chez moi, ca aurait été bon pour demain...

Tout cela est censé etre décrit dans les conditions generales qui sont visiblement différentes de leurs "engagements"...


----------



## devilrub (4 Janvier 2013)

Suite de l'histoire...
A priori, le service client est bien incompétent...

Lors de mon appel, il m'avait indiqué un délai de livraison encore de 4 jours (car il etait indiqué stock boutique 4 jours), alors que je leur avait dit que c'etait prévu pour le 04/01 donc juste 1 jour.
Et finalement, j'ai bien été livré comme prévu le 04/01...

Donc pour le point 3/ de mon précédent commentaire, cela n'est heureusement pas vrai, contrairement a ce que m'avait indiqué le service client.


----------



## JPTK (7 Janvier 2013)

Que des créations de compte pour cracher sur macway qui ont une réputation en or ? 
Client chez eux depuis des années, tout comme LDLC, si toutes les boites en France étaient aussi irréprochables, ça serait Byzance !!

Après on trouvera toujours des exceptions, évidemment, mais bon globalement, ça reste un des meilleurs fournisseurs en France


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Janvier 2013)

Je ne suis ni pour, ni contre. Je n'en dirai pas de mal et n'en ferai pas l'éloge.

Je n'ai eu qu'une expérience d'achat chez MacWay : 2 barrettes de 2 Go pour passer la RAM de mon vieil iMac de 2 Go à 4 Go. C'est tout. Cette expérience très limitée, et satisfaisante, est bien insuffisante pour en dire davantage.

De toute façon, ce genre de fil conduit toujours à la surenchère dans l'expression de son mécontentement. Plus malheureux, ou plus malchanceux que moi ! Tu meurs.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Janvier 2013)

iluro_64 a dit:


> De toute façon, ce genre de fil conduit toujours à la surenchère dans l'expression de son mécontentement. Plus malheureux, ou plus malchanceux que moi ! Tu meurs.


Peut être que les "anciens" ont déjà passé plusieurs commandes et ont plus de recul
Peut être que le service s'est dégradé en quelques mois ?

Je n'ai jamais eu de souci avec eux, mais ça doit faire plus d'1 an que je n'ai pas passé de commande chez Macway


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2013)

En moyenne 3-4 commandes par an depuis 10 ans je pense et RAS.


----------



## Rémi M (8 Janvier 2013)

Commandant depuis maintenant plus de 5 ans chez eux, je n'ai jamais eu de réels problèmes. Mes colis sont toujours arrivés à la date prévue, ou même en avance sur certaines commandes, et ont toujours été bien emballés et en bon état.

Je n'ai eu qu'une fois une mauvaise expérience, le prix avait augmenté de quelques euros lors de la validation d'une commande. Quelques tweets plus tard avec un de leur conseillé, ils m'ont offert la carte de fidélité pour la gêne occasionné. 

J'ai repassé commande chez eux dimanche dernier, pour 16Go de RAM, une sacoche et un SSD pour le nouveau Macbook qui va arriver prochainement. J'ai mis un tweet ce matin leur demandant un renseignement sur le prochain approvisionnement de ce SSD. Ils m'ont demandé la référence du produit et m'ont donné le délai d'approvisionnement, tout cela de manière agréable et professionnelle.

Pour le moment, que du positif avec eux.


----------



## wip (8 Janvier 2013)

Comme JPTK, je commande chez eux depuis + de 10 ans, jamais eu de souci


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2013)

Rémi M a dit:


> Je n'ai eu qu'une fois une mauvaise expérience, le prix avait augmenté de quelques euros lors de la validation d'une commande. Quelques tweets plus tard avec un de leur conseillé, ils m'ont offert la carte de fidélité pour la gêne occasionné.



Surtout qu'elle vaut 10 cette carte il me semble.


----------



## Rémi M (8 Janvier 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Surtout qu'elle vaut 10&#8364; cette carte il me semble.



Tout à fait, un geste sympathique de leur part. Ils n'étaient en aucun cas obligé de faire un geste commercial.


----------



## JPTK (8 Janvier 2013)

Ouai parce qu'on les connais les gestes commerciaux de certains !!


----------



## storme (8 Janvier 2013)

6 commandes chez eux, en moyenne une par an :rose:

Zéro soucis


----------



## JPTK (9 Janvier 2013)

N'empêche, je sais pas ce qu'il en est des conditions de travail, des salaires et surtout de "l'ambiance", du management, mais ce sont des boites comme ça qu'on devrait citer en exemple je trouve, comme LDLC, ça tourne, c'est du sérieux quoi.


----------



## r e m y (9 Janvier 2013)

J'ai régulièrement acheté du matériel (disques durs, barrettes mémoire...) chez eux.

Jamais aucun souci

(récemment le vendeur au magasin parisien m'a raconté des conneries en voulant me convaincre que mon Macbook Pro ne reconnaitrait pas 8 Go de Ram tant que je ne serais pas passé à Lion car il fallait, selon lui, un OS 64 bits pour reconnaitre plus de 4 Go.... heureusement, il a tout de même accepté de me vendre les 2 barrettes de 4 Go! mais c'est le seul "incident" que j'aie en mémoire)


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Janvier 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai régulièrement acheté du matériel (disques durs, barrettes mémoire...) chez eux.
> 
> Jamais aucun souci
> 
> (récemment le vendeur au magasin parisien m'a raconté des conneries en voulant me convaincre que mon Macbook Pro ne reconnaitrait pas 8 Go de Ram tant que je ne serais pas passé à Lion car il fallait, selon lui, un OS 64 bits pour reconnaitre plus de 4 Go.... heureusement, il a tout de même accepté de me vendre les 2 barrettes de 4 Go! mais c'est le seul "incident" que j'aie en mémoire)



Elle est rigolote celle-là


----------



## Rémi M (10 Janvier 2013)

En 32 bits il reconnaîtra les 8Go mais il ne pourra utiliser qu'une partie. 

Il a dû mélanger 2-3 informations :mouais:


----------



## arno54 (13 Janvier 2013)

Salut, moi, j'ai commandé le 2§ décembre un DD pour mon macbook pro avec une livraison au 10 janvier et je l'ai reçu le 29, avec débit le 28, donc rien à redire... 
Ce n'est pas pour les favoriser ou les défendre, mais un problème peut venir d'une personne et pas d'une entreprise.
Donc heureux, mon book n'a plus de CD mais un 2ième DD SUPER.


----------



## zozo1202 (2 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour, 
2 Macbook Pro Performance achetés dans un cadre professionnel. 
Au bout de 3 mois, un des deux macs est HS, non bootable, malgré nombreux essais ad hoc (Merci Mac Generation pour toutes les astuces PRAM, etc... mais rien n'y a fait). 

Pour ne pas perdre la garantie MacWay, eux seuls peuvent le réparer. 

Appareil déposé chez MacWay, sur place (3 boutiques en France seulement, faut avoir de la chance!), aucun appel téléphonique en retour, aucune info durant 8 jours. Au bout de 8 jours et plusieurs relances téléphoniques : "l'appareil va repartir chez apple, un RV est pris dans 8 jours", soit >16 jours d'attente. Pendant ce temps là vous devez faire sans votre outil de travail. 
Au total il va donc falloir compter  au moins 20 jours sans Mac. Aucun remplacement en attendant, bref INACCEPTABLE ! 
Quand on connait le SAV Apple, passez votre chemin et achetez chez Apple directement!


----------



## r e m y (2 Juillet 2013)

Mon conseil c'est de TOUJOURS passer par le SAV Apple, quel que soit le revendeur à qui on a acheté le Mac, iPhone, iPAD ou iPOD.

Je ne connais pas la garantie MacWay, mais je doute qu'elle interdise de passer par la garantie Apple (qui de toute façon est acquise pour au moins un an, même sans souscrire au contrat AppleCare). J'espère d'ailleurs que la garantie MacWay (la première année) est gratuite!


----------



## Rémi M (2 Juillet 2013)

Apple est enfin en règle avec l'Europe, à présent Apple garantit ses produits pendant 2 ans, sans souscription d'assurance complémentaire


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2013)

Rémi M a dit:


> Apple est enfin en règle avec l'Europe, à présent Apple garantit ses produits pendant 2 ans, sans souscription d'assurance complémentaire







Pour vice caché seulement !!
La garantie pour pannes quelconques reste de 1 an.


----------



## Rémi M (3 Juillet 2013)

> En vertu des articles 1641 et suivants du Code civil, s'il existait un vice caché quand le produit a été acheté, l'acheteur a notamment le droit de retourner le produit et d'obtenir le remboursement du prix par le vendeur dans un délai de 2 ans à compter de la découverte du vice.



Mais pas seulement 




> En  vertu  des  articles  L.211-4  et  suivants  du  Code  de  la  consommation,  les consommateurs  ont notamment le droit d'obtenir du vendeur la réparation ou le remplacement sans frais des produits qui ont  un  défaut  de  conformité,  en  dénonçant  ce  défaut  dans  un  délai  de  2  ans  à  compter  de  leur délivrance.




Source


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2013)

> En vertu des articles L.211-4 et suivants du Code de la consommation, les consommateurs ont notamment le droit d'obtenir du vendeur la réparation ou le remplacement sans frais des produits qui ont un défaut de conformité, en dénonçant ce défaut dans un délai de 2 ans à compter de leur délivrance.



Oui donc un vice caché quoi :rateau:


----------



## Rémi M (3 Juillet 2013)

Effectivement, quand on relit totalement et correctement la page, on y parle que de vice 

Autant pour moi, je vais prendre la porte :hosto:


----------



## r e m y (3 Juillet 2013)

DSK serait donc garanti 2 ans partout en Europe?

(Laisse la porte ouverte, j'arrive! :hosto: )


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> DSK serait donc garanti 2 ans partout en Europe?
> 
> (Laisse la porte ouverte, j'arrive! :hosto: )



Euh lui c'était plutôt un vice apparent hein


----------



## fredde (7 Novembre 2013)

Apparemment bien pour les produits mais ATTENTION quant aux délais annoncés.

Les 48 h annoncées ne correspondent qu'aux services de livraisons payés plus chers.
Autrement par la poste comptez une semaine sans suivi possible mais encaissement de votre commande dès son expédition sans garantie que ce soit le cas.

Pour moi pas terrible. Ma commande est dans la nature et avec seul réponse de Macway : "voir la poste ..." .

Pour certains produits voir donc avec d'autres sites plus sérieux quant à la livraison : AM...N par exemple.


----------



## wip (7 Novembre 2013)

A chaque fois j'ai eu un numero de colis par un mail de Macway et sur le site Colissimo j'ai toujours pu suivre à la trace les envois...


----------



## mpqr (19 Février 2014)

Bonjour 
je réactive ce post suis à une commande sur MACWAY ,j'ai passé une commande le 7 février en colissimo pour le suivi et je n'ai rien reçu la seule réponse de MACWAY est de me dire d'être patient ...
Avez vous déjà rencontré ce genre de PB


----------



## Ladypotsy (31 Mars 2014)

Bah moi je conseille macway ! J'avais commandé des barrettes de ram 8 GO, un SSD. Etant sur Paris, je suis allée les récupérer sur place et rien à signaler.


----------



## CountDown (6 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour,

Je profite de cette discussion car je souhaite demander à macway d'ajouter un ssd à mon mac mini 2012.
Est-ce que vous avez des retours à partager concernant ces services ? Opérations correctement effectuées, délais, pannes survenues ensuite ou non. Précisez si possible le magasin. Je suis allé à celui de Lyon et celui de Paris pour un premier contact. J'ai trouvé le personnel lyonnais beaucoup plus... rassurant.

Merci !


----------



## oeufmollet (7 Juillet 2014)

Commande par internet de ram et hdd il y a déjà qq temps, aucun problème de livraison. Bon, je ne me rappelle pas des délais, donc ça devait être dans la moyenne, vu que j'ai aussi l'habitude de ldlc et materiel.net pour le matos ...


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Juillet 2014)

MacWay nous a longtemps permis d'acheter de l'excellent matériel pour le mac, sélectionné, avec un bon SAV, en particulier à un moment où il n'était pas si facile à trouver (hors import direct).
Un grand merci à eux pour bien des services rendus.
Hélas, ils ont maintenant à lutter contre Amazon, et ça devient difficile.
Comme certain, ici, j'ai été une ou deux fois mis en grande difficulté par le désintérêt total du matériel par MacWay, une fois expédié.
Amazon offre ou vend pour des prix minimes des options de livraison extrêmement rapides et efficaces. Pour les livraisons standard, j'ai été relivré ou remboursé systématiquement immédiatement sans justificatif (ils font leurs enquêtes eux-même) pour les deux seuls colis jamais livrés par la Poste (toujours en période de Noël, étrange...). Certes, je suis un gros client, mais bon...
MacWay doit maintenir une marges, ça se comprend, mais c'est nettement répercuté sur les prix bien souvent explosés par Amazon (par exemple, le NAS que je suis en train d'acheter : 100 de différence pour un matériel.d'une valeur entre 500 et 600, les disques durs 4 To SATA III 3,5" Western Digital RED : 169 en promo chez macway vs 149 en prix normal chez Amazon...).
Une garantie panne et casse est par ailleurs très intéressante chez Amazon.

Bref, je cherche en vain les arguments pour continuer à acheter chez MacWay, et j'ai du mal à trouver, en dehors d'un réel attachement pour cette boite et les services rendus. Hélas, la vie est dure en ce moment, et ceci ne permet pas d'accepter leur différentiel de prix et de service, en particulier en cas de difficultés de livraison, ou de panne au déballage où Amazon, en bon rouleau compresseur, est très, très réactif.


----------



## Ladypotsy (8 Août 2015)

Ah oui ils sont sympas chez macway. J ai un macbook début 2009 qui a commencé à ramer à la mort suite à l installation de mavericks.  J'ai commencé par changer mes barrettes de 4go par 8go. Mais aucun changement donc je commande un ssd toujours chez Macway. Et rien à dire, service irreprochable et produits tops. Par contre pour effectuer le changement donc démonter la machine et poser les barrettes ou le ssd, ils facturent 29 euros avec une attente de 3 heures lol, alors que les tournevis coûtent 10 euros et il suffit de regarder des tuto sur youtube et ça prend 30 minutes.


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2015)

29 euros pour 1/2 heure de boulot, ca ne me semble pas hors de prix!

Mais effectivement, c'est quelque chose qu'on peut facilement faire soi-même


----------



## Le docteur (8 Août 2015)

Si c'est ce qu'on pense la solution s'impose de toute façon d'elle-même.
Soit dit en passant, c'est "suite à l'installation de Mavericks" ou plus exactement "suite à l'installation de Mavericks par-dessus Mountain Lion" ? ... voire "par dessus Mountain Lion lui même grimpé sur Lion tout court" ? etc.


----------



## ramchamcham (11 Août 2015)

Bonjour à tous, 

je viens de découvrir le sujet, juste pour raconter ma dernière expérience avec MacWay (plutôt négative).
Je les ai contactés par téléphone pour avoir des conseils d'achat pour  d'un nouveau disque dur pour un (vieux) macbook de 2006. En effet sur leur site, aucune comptabilité ne m'est proposée pour ma machine. 

La personne que j'ai au téléphone (limite agréable), me pont un truc génial : 
  le gars - "plus aucun disque dur n'est compatible avec votre machine, vous devez absolument passer au SSD"
   Moi     -  ""

J'ai qd même acheté un disque dur 1To 7200r/min en SATA III et tout marche parfaitement je vous rassure. 

C'est la première fois que je suis déçu de cette boutique. 

Voici juste un avis paris tant d'autres


----------



## Ladypotsy (9 Septembre 2015)

Mon macbook était d origine sur snow léopard ! Et je n avais jamais fait de maj car j etais satisfaite de l os à l époque. Honnêtement les 2 seules raisons qui m ont poussees à installer Mavericks c est sa gratuité et l incompatibilité de certaine app avec snow leopard. Mais au final, ce n était pas si gratuit que ca puisque ça m a coûté des barrettes et un ssd. Mais je ne regrette pas, ça reste toujours moins coûteux que l achat d un nouveau mac.

@Ramchamcam pour avoir des conseils ou des avis sur un produit ou quoi faire, je viens tout le temps sur le forum parce que bon à Macway même si je n ai rien à leur reprocher jusqu a maintenant, les employés sont un peu comme à la fnac ou Darty...


----------



## Paul Pfister (9 Août 2022)

mordicus a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je m'apprête à commander du matériel sur le site Macway. J'aurais aimé avoir auparavant des avis sur le site... Sondage, donc : que pensez-vous de Macway ? Ils sont sérieux ?
> 
> Pour l'instant j'ai trouvé des avis assez positifs sur le site leguide.com, mais également un avis assez inquiétant sur l'état du matériel livré (deux écrans mac mal emballés et fortement endommagés à l'arrivée...:affraid:. Voilà, j'attends donc vos avis.


Bonjour
Je viens de commander un écran d'ordinateur sur MacWay. Reçu très vite, impeccable. Oui, mais je l'ai payé en l'achetant le Lundi, 499 €. Deux jours plus tard le Mercredi de la même semaine, il est affiché partout bien moins cher, y compris sur MacWay qui l'affiche désormais à 422 €, soit en 48 heures une baisse de 77€. Je contacte MacWay en demandant un dédommagement. On m'a refusé tout geste commercial sans aucune excuse. Tu t'es fait avoir mon camarade, tant pis pour toi!
Alors, avant d'acheter chez eux demandez des garanties sur les prix


----------



## Sud083 (9 Août 2022)

Paul Pfister a dit:


> Bonjour
> Je viens de commander un écran d'ordinateur sur MacWay. Reçu très vite, impeccable. Oui, mais je l'ai payé en l'achetant le Lundi, 499 €. Deux jours plus tard le Mercredi de la même semaine, il est affiché partout bien moins cher, y compris sur MacWay qui l'affiche désormais à 422 €, soit en 48 heures une baisse de 77€. Je contacte MacWay en demandant un dédommagement. On m'a refusé tout geste commercial sans aucune excuse. Tu t'es fait avoir mon camarade, tant pis pour toi!
> Alors, avant d'acheter chez eux demandez des garanties sur les prix


Rétractation 14 jours pour te le faire rembourser et tu le commandes à nouveau en payant 422€


----------



## Locke (9 Août 2022)

Paul Pfister a dit:


> Je contacte MacWay en demandant un dédommagement. On m'a refusé tout geste commercial sans aucune excuse. Tu t'es fait avoir mon camarade, tant pis pour toi!
> Alors, avant d'acheter chez eux demandez des garanties sur les prix


Pourquoi cibler MacWay ? Ça fait partie de l'offre et de la demande ! Qu'est-ce que tu crois qu'il se passe sur Amazon, CDiscount et toutes les grosses enseignes ayant pignon sur internet ? Leurs prix peuvent varier tous les jours.

Moi c'est l'inverse qu'il m'est arrivé, j'avais commandé un téléviseur secondaire pour 349 € chez Boulanger alors que partout ailleurs il était vendu 399 €. J'allais quand même pas _gueuler_ râler en demandant _"pourquoi c'est moins cher chez vous ?"_. Bref, 48 heures après il était au même prix que tous les autres vendeurs et on appelle ça une boulette.

Si tu y tiens vraiment, fais ce qui est mentionné en réponse        #147      .


----------



## LaJague (9 Août 2022)

Sud083 a dit:


> Rétractation 14 jours pour te le faire rembourser et tu le commandes à nouveau en payant 422€


Oui mais les frais de port son en général à ta charge, donc ça se calcule


----------



## Locke (9 Août 2022)

LaJague a dit:


> Oui mais les frais de port son en général à ta charge, donc ça se calcule


Non, la plupart des grandes enseignes font le nécessaire, bien souvent on imprime une étiquette Colissimo, chez eux ça se passe comme ça en demandant un bon de retour... https://www.macway.com/retour-remboursement ...donc rien à payer.


----------



## JLB21 (14 Août 2022)

Et sinon, en payant avec PayPal, cette société est susceptible de prendre en charge les frais de retour. Ça vient de m'arriver avec des chaussures de VTT pour un montant du Colissimo avec suivi de 12,05 €…


----------

